# [SOLVED] hang on 'freeing unused kernel memory'

## delan

Hi everyone,

I'm having some trouble getting Gentoo to work on a new Toshiba NB500 netbook (with an Atom N550 processor).

It appears that the kernel I've compiled 'hangs' on the 'Freeing unused kernel memory' message. It's not a complete hang, as I can flip caps lock on and off, and shift + page up/down work. I can't see any error messages being output to the console. It just seems that it won't continue and run init.

I've tried the default kernel on the Debian live CD, and that works fine, but I want a kernel that's light, optimised and doesn't use an initrd.

Has anyone else experienced a problem like this? Could you please provide some suggestions? Thanks!

My kernel configuration can be found here.Last edited by delan on Fri Jun 03, 2011 10:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aquous

Try:

```
CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y
```

----------

## delan

 *Aquous wrote:*   

> Try:
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y
> 
> ...

 

That worked, thank you very much!

Out of my curiosity, could you elaborate on:

what was the problem?why does having devtmpfs available and mounted early in the boot process fix this problem?why did this problem did not arise on my main PC with Gentoo?

----------

## Aquous

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880149.html

----------

## delan

 *Aquous wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880149.html

 

Thanks again!

----------

